# 2010 RE Audio XT 1600.2v3



## fertigaudio (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## low_bass_makker (Apr 27, 2008)

Is this amp capable of producing the power it is rated for ??


----------



## fertigaudio (Jul 18, 2010)

LOL, oh yeah, the guts arent anything special but I installed this for a customer on a SEX 10 subwoofer and the truck was unbelievable, it was painful to sit in and that was with the amp turned down. I love these amps and they sell well.


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

I dont really know much about amp guts, but what i see isnt impressive. Ive opened my old school MTX amps and there isnt ANY spare real estate in there. this looks like they could have made the amp half the size and still found a place for everything. maybe i just dont know what im talking about


----------



## fertigaudio (Jul 18, 2010)

Your right but if the amp heats up where is all the heat supposed to dissipate to. You have to have a particular amount of heatsink for each transistor, that is why I think you see little on the board and a large heatsink/case. Things are different now with digital amps, they dont require all the circuits like older amps do. Depends on the designer. In this case, I can tell you they are great amps.


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

fertigaudio said:


> Your right but if the amp heats up where is all the heat supposed to dissipate to. You have to have a particular amount of heatsink for each transistor, that is why I think you see little on the board and a large heatsink/case. Things are different now with digital amps, they dont require all the circuits like older amps do. Depends on the designer. In this case, I can tell you they are great amps.


ill put them on my list of amps to look at as Ill be in the market this spring


----------



## primetime1267 (Dec 29, 2010)

Any other updates on these amps?? They look good, they seem to resemble alot of other amps out there, ie, powerbass & boss..

But for if they do close to rated, for the price you couldn't beat it.


----------

